# Slingshot Hunting Energy



## Hrawk

*File Name*: Slingshot Hunting Energy

*File Submitter*: Hrawk</p >

*File Submitted*: 24 May 2013

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

A quick reference for the beginner hunter to see if they have enough power to humanely take their game.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Hrawk

A quick reference for the beginner hunter to see if they have enough power to humanely take their game.


----------



## quemado

Thank you. Your chart beats the heck out of crunching through my onscreen calculator, and then deciding if the answer I came up with has any validity. Long time since physics classes...


----------



## mr. green

Thanks, Hrawk. even if I'm not a hunter.


----------



## Hrawk

mr. green said:


> Thanks, Hrawk. even if I'm not a hunter.


No probs man, me either.

I do see a lot of questions getting thrown about re the subject so I hope this helps.


----------



## Hrawk

So I receive the following PM regarding this chart:









Lets take a moment to look at his example here, a 20mm x 16mm piece of threaded rod travelling at 170fps.

The above said piece of steel will tip the scales at approx 30 gram. 170fps is roughly 51 m/s.

So, we have a 30 gram projectile travelling at 50m/s. Checking the chart, it shows 37.5 Joules of energy and indicating that it is capable of taking up to medium sized game.

So please, before you step in to criticize, check your own facts first. As for your follow up message, well, I've been called a lot worse by a LOT better people.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Hawk, I think that the chart is a little overkill, since it only takes about 9 Joules to easily kill a rabbit or Sguirrel with lead shot. There are several post on hunting forums that state that a rabbit can be humanly and I have taken both Rabbit and Squirrel with a slingshot easily with 6 Foot Pounds of energy. -- Tex


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Not to start an argument but should you be posting private messages?
It seems out of place to post a private message of that nature here.


----------



## BCLuxor

Great idea for the table ! I assume the overkill is to ensure people are not trying to hunt deer with 6mm steel travelling at 120fps


----------



## Hrawk

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hawk, I think that the chart is a little overkill, since it only takes about 9 Joules to easily kill a rabbit or Sguirrel with lead shot. There are several post on hunting forums that state that a rabbit can be humanly and I have taken both Rabbit and Squirrel with a slingshot easily with 6 Foot Pounds of energy. -- Tex


Totally, I designed it that way.

As the description says, it's designed for beginners.

I think it's fairly safe to assume that a beginner will not always have perfect shot placement, range judgment or an understanding on how much power is needed.

Seasoned pro's like yourself would have no need at all of such a chart but for someone completely green, I think it gives a good starting point for those first few shots.

An experienced fisherman can probably land a 500lb Marlin on 50lb line. A beginner will probably be snapping lines all day so it doesn't hurt to overcompensate a bit now does it ?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I was just thinking about the extra weight pull for a beginner more than anything! If you ever have been out with a power struck beginner that can not even pull his slingshot let alone hit anything with it then you know why I am always soft on pull weights. I had the pleasure of meeting with a fairly new shooter today for awhile and enjoyed it much. -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk

Tex-Shooter said:


> I was just thinking about the extra weight pull for a beginner more than anything! If you ever have been out with a power struck beginner that can not even pull his slingshot let alone hit anything with it then you know why I am always soft on pull weights. I had the pleasure of meeting with a fairly new shooter today for awhile and enjoyed it much. -- Tex


I hear what you're saying and I do agree.

If you think that this needs revising I'm more than happy to do it, just let me know what you think the values should be and I will update it. I used a basic set of figures from the Sporting Shooters of Australia and essentially doubled them as we are using crushing blows and not penetration, also to give a bit more leeway for error.


----------



## Guest

http://www.unitconversion.org/energy/joules-to-foot-pounds-conversion.html

Nice concept.


----------



## Outback

Thanks, interesting data that can be used as a good base line if one wants to think about what power level may required for hunting certain game.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I am *not* the hunter that some are, but I have hunted with a slingshot and have an idea what I would strive to use for different hunting situations. A 1/4 diameter lead ball (23 Grain) traveling at 210 FPS will develop 2.3 FPE or 3.12 Joules. I am not saying that this is the ideal hunting size for a Rabbit or Squirrel, but I have seen them pass clear through a Squirrel at that speed. What Hawk says is true that a *slingshot is a better trauma weapon* than a penetrating weapon, but a decent speed slingshot will also penetrate some. The larger the shot size with any powered slingshot the more the energy. I would consider the following minimum power guide lines for hunting with a slingshot. Small birds and mice size - 2 Joules. Rat and Starling size - 6 Joules. Rabbits, Pigeons and Squirrel size -- 10 Joules. Opossum size - 15 Joules. Raccoon and pheasant size - 20 Joules. Fox and Geese size - 28 joules. Larger game size animals with a slingshot - *Arrows only*. To put slingshot hunting in context a high velocity 22 rim fire short bullet can develop about 70 FPE or 94 Joules. *All hunting with a slingshot should be done so as to get close enough to make a head shot for humane killing of animals.* Texas Chalie Anderson took Over 1000 large Jack rabbits with a slingshot that developed about 11 or 12 Joules. -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk

Thank you Bill. I will update shortly.


----------



## BuBsMuBollock

Thanks for ur help

Hrawk


----------



## JetBlack

So in reality a half inch steel inch going 220fps can kill what? That's what I was getting with 1745s looped @40 inches, I'm not the best converter thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter

That will give you 18.98 Joules, but steel is not as good of hunting ammo as lead. 44 cal. lead weighs the same. That would be pretty close to the minimum to kill a opossum. -- Tex


----------



## JetBlack

Thanks tex yeah not a fan of steel for hunting, was kind of surprised to how much more lethal lead is.I cast about 40 12mm rounds for me and Roger.thanks for info.


----------



## RustyCrusty

Sorry to dig up old threads.

I calculated what would be sufficient energy for the game I'm interested in based off of energy I have seen 100% effective in the shotgun world. I based it off of ft/lbs energy on target for all projectiles capable of penetration.

For example, many a rabbit has fallen to a single pellet of #6 birdshot at 50yd. That pellet, at that distance, has about 1.3 ft/lb of energy. With that energy, that pellet will make it 75%-100% of the way through a rabbit, and kill it every time.

If you were shooting 0buck pellets at 185fps ( theraband gold, single strand) 30m and in, you have more ft/lb energy on target than that 1 pellet of #6 birdshot out of a shotgun at 50yd, and a projectile size that is very capable of penetration.

I feel very confident in being able to put a 0buck pellet (49grains) through and through a rabbit, grouse, and squirrel with my little theraband gold butterfly rig.

Am I crazy for thinking this?


----------



## KawKan

RustyCrusty said:


> Sorry to dig up old threads.
> 
> I calculated what would be sufficient energy for the game I'm interested in based off of energy I have seen 100% effective in the shotgun world. I based it off of ft/lbs energy on target for all projectiles capable of penetration.
> 
> For example, many a rabbit has fallen to a single pellet of #6 birdshot at 50yd. That pellet, at that distance, has about 1.3 ft/lb of energy. With that energy, that pellet will make it 75%-100% of the way through a rabbit, and kill it every time.
> 
> If you were shooting 0buck pellets at 185fps ( theraband gold, single strand) 30m and in, you have more ft/lb energy on target than that 1 pellet of #6 birdshot out of a shotgun at 50yd, and a projectile size that is very capable of penetration.
> 
> I feel very confident in being able to put a 0buck pellet (49grains) through and through a rabbit, grouse, and squirrel with my little theraband gold butterfly rig.
> 
> Am I crazy for thinking this?


No. You aren't crazy.

The chart calls for over the top levels of energy.

It's better for starting arguments than helping beginners.

Some of the discussion in the thread is helpful, though.


----------

